# So I need another Trout creel, again



## Trout King

fishinDon said:


> I have this flambeau creel. I love it and it comes with the added bonus of a ‘beverage’ holder on each end.
> 
> 15 bucks. dicks sporting goods. Can even order it online from their website


Yeah, that is what I use now too. The old Artic Creels were nice, but I had a newer one a couple years ago and it didn't last long.


----------



## -Axiom-

PunyTrout said:


> @Axiom Try Handcrafted Fishing creels and mushroom baskets
> 
> Lookup Jean Haas....fishing creels.
> 
> 
> Here's the episode of Discovering she was featured on: Skip ahead to the 17:00 minute mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Haas Products - 906 Outdoors



I gave up looking for an off the shelf creel and finally ordered one of these, said it was the last one.

Any basket weavers out there could makes some $ by whipping up a hundred or so genuine wicker creels.

Put a dozen in every decent tackle shop North of M55 and I bet they would all be gone by the end of the season @ $50+ each.


----------



## Gordon Casey

Picture of my grandfather
Creel. Used it until around 1960.











Sent from my SM-A515U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## -Axiom-

Gordon Casey said:


> Picture of my grandfather
> Creel. Used it until around 1960.
> 
> 
> View attachment 764492
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I have my grandfathers bamboo rods, vest, & creel, I think they are from the 30's or 40's.


----------



## Gordon Casey

-Axiom- said:


> I have my grandfathers bamboo rods, vest, & creel, I think they are from the 30's or 40's.


So do I. 2 bamboo fly rods with the extra tips still available. Their heavy, need to build arm strength before the season starts.


----------



## -Axiom-

I got the creel on Tuesday, pretty fast shipping.

I must say that this is by far the nicest best made creel I have ever seen by a wide margin.

It's smaller than I am looking for but it will do for brookies for sure.

I was skeptical about the wood top but it is thin and lightweight.

Anybody looking for an avg size creel should put these on their short list.

However I am still looking for a larger one.


----------

